# Super Bowl PreGame ABT's (Scarbelly style)



## tritowner (Feb 3, 2013)

Decided for some Super Bowl pregam action in the form of ABTs.  Cooked at 225F in my MES for ~2.25 hrs.  Came great!  The local supermarket did not have Chorizo so I substitued Andouille sausage.

Special thanks to Mr Scarbelly(RIP) as this truly was a great treat for myself and family.













Scarbelly ABT recipe



__ tritowner
__ Feb 3, 2013


















ABT Filling



__ tritowner
__ Feb 3, 2013


















Work in Progress



__ tritowner
__ Feb 3, 2013


















Finished product



__ tritowner
__ Feb 3, 2013






Thanks for looking.

Scott


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice lookin' ABT's....   Great job....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ...  Dave


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 4, 2013)

MMMMHMMMM!!!

Very nice - a good appropriate reminder of Gary!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome looking ABT's!


----------

